# Where To Buy Moss Mesh?



## jimmy james (26 Feb 2011)

Hi, can someone tell me where I can buy some stainless steel/aluminium mesh from? Ideally 5mm square.


----------



## Westyggx (26 Feb 2011)

I bought mine from ebay, but it wasnt stainless steal it was plastic but did the job.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Feb 2011)

why dont you just buy a small bag of broken slate from a garden center? You'll never run out in a month of Sundays. 

Or go to a builders merchant, buy 1 20inch x 10 slate and break that up. You'll get one for a fiver.


----------



## Nelson (26 Feb 2011)

i've bought from here before,

http://www.themeshcompany.com/acatalog/ ... heets.html

don't get aluminium though   .
and you'll need some decent cutters.


----------



## Coiln3107 (26 Feb 2011)

Hi Jimmy our local B@Q sells alloy mesh in a rack in the same isle as the nut and bolt section. They have various sizes and it did not appear to be expensive. Good luck regards Colin.


----------



## jimmy james (26 Feb 2011)

Thanks all!


----------

